# That Black Hanky



## Hatta (Oct 17, 2012)

So I've got a question for you all. As of late I've been off the road. I got a felony and being a fugitive wasn't my cup of tea. I always loved traveling but needing to be out of the 5 states I love just made things tough. I decided to turn myself in and they gave me a shot at probation so I took it and got myself a job and a mattress (an indoor one for once). I took my hank off my neck and keep it folded in my back pocket. But now it feels like a lie to carry. I know I gave in to the temptation of a safer and more mechanical life. That hank has a lot of sentimental value and a lot of meaning in it. And having it with me at work seems to run counter-productive to a lot of the meaning I put into it, so does hanging it on a wall. So my question to you all is this: If you are one of the individuals out there who carry a hank, what would you do with it if you gave up the road?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably keep it in a box of memorabilia along with other little treasures from trips. Notes, trinkets, photos that sort of stuff. It shouldn't feel like a lie holding on to it though. Even if you quit traveling that doesn't mean that option won't still be available to you. That's what i like to think about, that no matter where i end up, if shit hits the fan i can always pick up and start somewhere new.


----------



## dharma bum (Oct 17, 2012)

even though you aren't traveling anymore, it still has a thousand and one uses. just because you aren't using it as a skank/black bloc or whatever anymore doesn't mean it won't still come in handy. i still carry one or two in my little day pack when i'm roaming around town at all times


----------



## smellsea (Oct 17, 2012)

you're thinking about it too hard. it's a fucking snot rag.


----------



## gammagon (Oct 18, 2012)

How insensitive^


----------



## smellsea (Oct 19, 2012)

it's about as rediculous as some one paying 100s of dollars for a skrit that i pissed/perioded in for a few months straight. it's just clothes. ill never understand what the point of having sentimental value in a piece of clothing is, to the point that your wearing something you wiped up your/yourfriends blood, snot, god knows what else around you neck. being gross is one thing but i think that's just asking for attention. or 'pr points'.


----------



## smellsea (Oct 19, 2012)

whatever. give me a shitty rating, posers. you're the one with a ripped shitty/pissy/bloody/snotty/dirty rag around your neck.


----------



## smellsea (Oct 19, 2012)

if you wash it, all the miles you went are irrelevant. i never wash my panties ethir, i need every one that fucks me too know just how far i've gone.


----------



## Nomadfrom82 (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha when I got back to nola last time I always had my skank on, once I setteled down a bit n started working again I put it up in a safe place n every time I saw my boy sarcastic scott he was like wheres your skank? Lol mostly fuckin with me but guess what I got back around my neck? Thats right call me a scumbag all ya want but I am what I am, a lepord cant change its spots n tomorrow once again ill get some fresh grease sweat spit and whatever else comes its way onto it. Mwa hahaha


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Mar 5, 2014)

Scott can be a ass but he will help anyone. As for you smellsea, you are gross. Go wash your ass and your drawers. We all get smelly and filthy but you should take care of yourself. You give us all a bad name. You think its stupid to feel sentemental about your skank but you brag about bleeding and pissing yourself. Grow up and spend some of your spange on tampons and std testing.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 14, 2014)

i feel stupid even bothering to say this but dude that smellsea girl was obviously joking. as for the actual point of this threadgoes yer black bandanna doesnt mean shit and its probly fallen outta yer back pocket by now and is lost forever anyway. damn im grumpy today


----------



## Erable (Apr 2, 2014)

Man, if it means something to you, keep it.
But you don't have to carry it around with you all the time if you don't feel right about it; you wouldn't keep the photo albums of your childhood with you at all times, would you?


----------

